# charging deer feeder battery



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

Question, Can you charge deer feeder batteries with a regular car charger that has a 6 volt charge option?


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

my lease buddies use my car charger to charge their trail camera batteries. seems to be OK


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Charger*

I have not tried it, but I think it would burn up the batteries. A car charger is designed to charge wet cell batteries. It also puts out a lot of juice, feeder batteries need 200-600 milli amps. But, what do I know? My .02
BB


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

It will but you only leave it charging for about 30 minutes to one hour.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

It voids battery warranty and will melt that sucker if you leave it on too long. Buy a cheap 1 amp plug-in charger for 10 bucks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have done it for yrs.
Put it on trickle charge and auto.
At least mine have those options and its a car batt charger.
Never had a problem.
left it on overnight, and it shuts off when done.


----------



## texasoutlaw (Oct 2, 2006)

I bought a moultrie 6 volt solar panel from academy for about 20 bucks.they also have a 12 volt solar panel for about 5 bucks more .saves you the trouble of having to take out you batteries and put it back in your feeder.


----------

